# Grilling Bluefin Tuna



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 10, 2015)

Two half pound pieces of Bluefin seasoned with salt and pepper direct at 400*







Seared 15 sec. four times.



Looks just right.







Served with Rice, Peas,and Wasabi. A truly wonderful meal and I have some more in the freezer.

Thanks for look-in

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, Ross - what an eye catching first post!  Great pics. That looks fantastic, and perfectly grilled.  

A big welcome to DC, stick around and join in!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome to DC!  What a lovely meal, thanks for the pics!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome back Ross, we missed you!


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 10, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Welcome back Ross, we missed you!


Thanks roadfix 
This is my first post on this forum

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2015)

Ross in Ventura said:


> Thanks roadfix
> This is my first post on this forum
> 
> Ross



Oops!  My bad......I got the other 2 bbq forums and this mixed up!


----------

